# Memorial Day



## Grumpy Gator (May 28, 2016)

_If your traveling leave early and drive safe....All the fools are out and they are in a hurry........... Most important remember what the Day is for..............._
_

_
_   ***G***_


----------



## Terrywerm (May 28, 2016)

Yes, the fools are out! It started on Thursday and by yesterday afternoon I was very happy to be done and getting off the road. It's been a really long couple of weeks on the road and putting up with sensible traffic isn't a problem, it's the idiots that drive like total morons that make it bad for everyone.

As for remembering what Memorial Day is really about, thank you for posting that meme, it does a great job of driving the point home.


----------



## FLguy (May 28, 2016)

Ya, we lost a little over half of the guys in my high school graduation class in Nam so Memorial Day is still a sad day after all these years. I still miss my friends.


----------



## jpfabricator (May 28, 2016)

The verse in "Proud to be an American" that says "I wont forget the men that died, to give that right to me." really drives it home for me.
Due to a phisicall handicap, I could not serve, but I still support, and honor those that do!

Im about to go to the shop and play that song right now!

Sent from somewhere in East Texas by Jake Parker!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 28, 2016)

Thanks to all who have served.
We are forever indebted to those who gave all, for the freedoms we all to often take for granted.


----------



## wrmiller (May 28, 2016)

I've already checked in with my friends to say "Hi" and thank them. Won't ever forget them.


----------



## Silverbullet (May 28, 2016)

If you love your country THANK A VET.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (May 28, 2016)

_Worth watching._
_



__*G*_


----------



## Bill Gruby (May 29, 2016)

This holiday, Memorial Day, is not for we that are still here. It is for those special vets that gave all. Thank them, not us, we come later. They can't say "You're Welcome" so I will say it for them, You Are Welcome.

 "Billy G" --- Proud Marine Vet.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (May 30, 2016)

_Remember half mast till noon only._
_

_
_*G*_


----------



## Firestopper (May 30, 2016)

One of my favorite holidays for sure. RIP brave patriots...


----------



## GasMan (May 30, 2016)

The photo is such a somber reminder of what they left behind, and why they went.  I see a woman who lost her husband, and a child comforting mother not completely understanding the loss of a father.

Oh what a price they paid, and what a debt we owe.  Remember a vet, we should also remember the family left behind, they paid more also.

My old Zippo lighter inscription, For those that have fought for it, Freedom has a flavor the protected will never know.

Thank You G

Time to lighten the mood a bit, My father would say to me when I had a bozo, Son, use your head for something other than a hat rack.

G, when time permits, PM me for some lessons I need.  Thanks again, Bob


----------

